# Red with black mask?



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok...i have found someone with a little puppy thats red with a black mask..

can someone show me what a little puppy looks like, and what an adult chi 
looks like ?

im really bad with colours lol

thank you


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I was sent this picture, along with this information:

*Hi Sandra
He weighs three quarters of a pound, he does look bigger than he really is.
Mum is 41bs and dad is nearly 6lbs but he si over weight at the moment.
Yes they are pedigree but not kc has it says in the ad. Ive sent pics of mum and dad , the dog is being held by my mum and he's red the bitch is fawn, and ive bred her too.
you cant really say what weight but somewhere in the region of 5lbs its like a baby you cant say what weight they will be when adult.
Price also is in the ad £450 and yes parents are viewable.*

She also sent me 4 pictures of the parents, and the good thing is that she lives about 10miles away 
The pup is only 3weeks old and she described him as red with black mask.

Whats everyone think? because im not very good at weight...but i dont want a big chihuahua really..i want a nice little petite one when its an adult


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Picture:



Click image to enlarge


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Hi Sandra :wave: 

Is the pic of the actual pup or an example?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi,
believe me 5lb isn't that big. They are so cute, and a good price also.
If you are not wanting to show the dogs then it doesn't matter about the kc register.
It all depends on how you feel about the pups yourself. I think they are lovely, so why dont you go down and have a look. You will know better then after seeing them.
Good luck.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

the actual pup...heres another:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I take it , it's the pup on the right?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah...the one of the right


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Yep I say go and have a look.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Heres a pic of an adult chi, shes sort of a redy colour and has a black mask. Although I did read somewhere (on here I think) that the mask dont always stay as there colour is constantly changing up until there about 18months ?

Any way heres the pic, I did look for a puppy pic but couldnt find any.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks for that...is that Tinkerbell? lol

and also...what about the weight? cos i dont want HUGE chi lol, just a nice petite one...? im really bad at weights


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra , he looks great to me  A real angel  
My fizzy boy is 6lbs and he is still little  

I say go see him & if he is right for you , you will know  

Sara xx :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I you do go and have a look then you can see the size of the mother, and if you think she looks alright then you will be happy.
Please keep us informed I can't wait .    
10 miles isn't far.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra my fizzy still only wears a 10" collar , he is 6lbs and is much smaller than my mum's toy poodle  go see him


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Yea it is tinkerbell, i think shes the cutest  
I couldnt say about weight really, Its one of thoses thing were theres not a gurantee with them. Neekos parents wer about 4.5lbs each I think and his turned out at roughly 3.9lbs. I think it also depends on there build aswell. I think the average of a chihuahua is 4lbs (I just read that on a couple of sites) 
:wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just rang her, and she said that she isnt going to let anyone view the pups until there about 4weeks old (there 3weeks on Wednesday)
Because of germs and stuff. But people have been bombarding her with calls...and 2 of the other pups from the litter have gone already. But with me i would want to see the pup before i take it. And because i cant see it for another week or 2...im stuck. I CANT take it without seeing it first. But if i dont take it..the puppy will go 

so i dont know what to do


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

What about asking the lady if you could go to the house and she could hold puppy up to the window ? what about a post dated cheque ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Thats a bit silly, I hate it where people expect you to buy something without even seeing it before hand! 
Im not being funny but if she was a reputable breeder she shouldn't really be selling pups like that over the phone to the first person that says they will take them.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Sandra,

I can see that you have a predicament but personally i would be reluctant to put a deposit before seeing the pup, there are a lot of scam artists around these days and the pups may not even exist.

She seems to be trying to bully you into making a decision but this is not a decision to be taken lightly.

Please do not rush into it, something just doesn't feel right, sorry!

:roll:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> What about asking the lady if you could go to the house and she could hold puppy up to the window ? what about a post dated cheque ?


Thats what I would ask, let her know that you aren't a time waster and your intentions are good, but you can also make it as an excuse to drop off a post dated cheque and see the pup from the window.
I rang Triny's breeder lots of times to let her know that I was interested.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Also thinking about it I would say that its a good thing not letting people see the pups untill they are a bit bigger and stronger. When my dog had pups I wouldn't allow people anywhere near them untill they were four weeks old (and they were spaniels and alot bigger pups) . But I do agree with not paying a deposit untill you have seen the pup and the mother.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol that would be alittle weird...travelling out of sheffield (the outskirts) just for her to stand to the window and show me the pup! 

Also...she isnt a scammer, i could just tell over the phone...but i dont know what to do


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Can't you wait for two more weeks?
It will go fast,


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I can wait 2 weeks to see it....but i dont want to accept it until i have seen it first. and i cant see it yet.
but there will be some people out there who are willing to buy the pup without seeing it, so it will get bought by someone else


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Is the breeder taking deposits now then before they get to see the pups?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, perhaps you could ask her whether she will let you see the pup first before letting someone elso buy after all, it is only 2 weeks and you are a serious potential buyer.

You could reassure her by providing your address and phone number and speak with her a few times asking on the pups progress during the next 2 weeks.

If it's meant to be then it will!

Good luck!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im sorry sandra your in a difficult situation but to be honest you can never tell if shes a scammer just over the phone. Its happened so many times on here and im sure more than one will tell you thier story. No proper breeder would sell a pup without meeting the person who their pup will spend the rest of their lives with first- and its not right for a buyer to buy a pup without seeing the parents or at least mum. Im wondering why she bred a bigger male to a smaller female- that could have caused problems :? And usually the pup takes the dads gene and grows dads size. You cant really tell the size of a pup from the pictures as most pups look the same size but then weight totally different. They are beautiful puppies indeed  and Im sure you really feeling like your on scales leaning one way and then the other but personally i wouldnt do it- i waited for my pup and made sure everything was almost perfect. You wont be able to see the atmosphere the pup is growing up in yet- if the place is clean and safe for them....


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree totally with Stefs comments


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I dont get why they're taking deposits before you can view the pups? I only ever put a deposit down once I see them and how much are they asking??


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

completely agree with Stef...better be safe then sorry. It will be worth the wait in the end...i am still waiting too. I know it's hard!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lecohen said:


> completely agree with Stef...better be safe then sorry. It will be worth the wait in the end...i am still waiting too. I know it's hard!


Extremly hard- I had sooo many offers that I had to pass and people are cons evan if you call them. After speaking to people on the phone I traveled to Birmingham and Essex and was let down.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rosie had a black mask but lost hers at about 2 years old fully shes now cream mask.........Stef where abouts in Essex did you go to?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo was a black masked red but he was losing his mask









Zero is a black masked fawn but he's losing his mask already it was really dark when he was born.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwww those pics are both adorable 

I just think that pup isnt right for me...because i cant see it for ages.
But i will keep in touch with her to see whether its still available in 2weeks or so.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Rosie had a black mask but lost hers at about 2 years old fully shes now cream mask.........Stef where abouts in Essex did you go to?


ow erm cant quite remember now i think id know her address if i saw it- i'll look back through emails... i think it was st marys- grays ??? that kept in my head. Basically i phoned she said she had 2 for sale but someone was coming that night to view one of them and probably buy and he was parti-coloured (the one i was after) so i said ok and to let me know

she rang back 5 minutes later and said i sound so much more nicer than the other people and that i could come and view and put a deposit on him tommorow if i liked. Anyway I was on my way down in the car and rang to confirm and her husbad (who was really rude) said NO HES GONE. I was confused and really upset. So I called hoping to get ahold of her and then her husband offered me the other fawn pup who was smaller for 1200- i said i couldnt pay that and so i made him and offer but he refused and was like OK BYE. the woman seemed ok but he was rude. Anyway about 2 days later i checked epupz and they were both available :shock: the one that was 1200 was now 900. why didnt he accept my offer? so i rung and said i thought the other was sold (parti colour) and she said no they let us down- hes stil available (but i thought- theyre playing about to much and have already let me down) so i said ok bye...ect
her husnad emailed me- said hed sell the smaller one for 900 and i said NO lol too late Ive just found a pup and if its not what a want then maybe i'll get back to him. my butt i will! That pup i found was romeo.
her name was kerry L - L something- quite a funny second name

It was similar to what happened when i went all the way to birmingham and they let me down and then advertised the pup again a week later. :roll:


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

I think i kno the ones u mean Stef! I asked them for a pup when i first started looking but I got a rude email back and they were charging £1,500 at that point :angry3: Heres one of there ads...if its the same one

http://www.breeder.co.uk/breederview.asp?refno=843


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I've heard to be careful around breeders in essex cos of the puppy mill stuff I had someone e-mail me recently because she bought a pup from essex and didnt think it was purebred and the papers didnt look right also same thing happened with a couple of breeders in Kent soo be careful who you buy from always see the mother and always see the pup before you give an deposit.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yep thats her alright. Kerry lmashei? her second names wierd lol :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I've heard to be careful around breeders in essex cos of the puppy mill stuff I had someone e-mail me recently because she bought a pup from essex and didnt think it was purebred and the papers didnt look right also same thing happened with a couple of breeders in Kent soo be careful who you buy from always see the mother and always see the pup before you give an deposit.


did you see piccies of her baby in the end? I never-i asked


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll send you a pm  with it


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I suppose you have to be careful all over really.I got all my chihuahuas from a lovely lady from Essex who bred only now and again and showed and judged Chihuahuas, she is now a good friend but although she still has a couple chihuahuas she has now moved onto Yorkies.


----------

